# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  CelestialRain's workbook

## CelestialRain

Hi Everyone! I just found this website today, and I found it quite interesting. I have had an interest in Lucid Dreaming for a while, but never had any idea of the steps needed to accpompish it. Starting tonight I am going to keep a dream journal and follow your class advice! I hope to progess from there! Thank you =)

----------


## Matte87

Hi and welcome to class!  :smiley:  I hope you'll enjoy your stay. This class is mainly focused on motivation and that's why we have a taskclub. We get together on mIRC once a week, on Saturdays 18.00 GMT+2. Every other week we come up with new tasks, but they are entirely optional.

How good is your recall? That's the main thing you want to focus on. Perhaps taking a full week of trying to recall alot, and if you have atleast 7 dreams or something, you can start with any task that you set up. It's important that you choose something you want to try out, but also something you know you could do the first time you get lucid. Like flying for example, it's the most popular power used and the feeling is amazing!

Having a task or goal in mind during your day will help you alot. Wanting to achieve that goal, is the key to get lucid often.

If you can and want to, you can update your workbook every day with a little note of your progress. If you have alot of dreams recalled, please choose the most interesting one as I have alot to read and not always that much time to spare  :smiley:  Whenever you complete a task in a lucid, say which task you did and I'll award you a nice little star in this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/begin...thread-115806/

Also know that sometimes progress can seem slow. But if you keep it up you'll get better and better each month. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!  :smiley:

----------


## CelestialRain

Thank you for your responce! I know I have to work on my recall, its not quite that good at the moment. However, I know it can get better with practice! I will keep my workbook updated with my progess. Thanks again!

----------


## nito89

*Hey celestialrain.
Welcome to the class*

----------

